# Drive Select - Definitive description request



## Rumney

I know that this subject has been covered in many previous posts (believe me I have read them all) but I find the information confusing as it varies greatly depending on model and specification.

I am looking for a definitive description of changes that I can expect from the various Drive Select options for the specific model that I am currently awaiting delivery.

Model - Mk 3 (2017) TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI S-line manual (6 speed) transmission without Quattro, without Magnetic Ride and without S-line lowered suspension i.e. FWD manual with bog standard S-line suspension.

The current Drive Select Options are:

Auto:
Comfort:
Dynamic:
Economy:
Individual:

From previous posts it is evident, without Magnetic Ride, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on my suspension e.g. ride height, firmness etc. It is also evident, without S Tronic (automatic) transmission, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on the transmission e.g. at what speed/revs gears will be changed. Finally, without Quattro, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on torque distribution between the front/rear axles - this all makes complete sense and is fully accepted.

Seeing as my car has none of these options fitted I am looking to identify exactly what effect the various Drive Select option will have on my specific model build. For example on power output, throttle response, steering weight, exhaust note and economy.

I am specifically looking to achieve, in order of priority, a balance of:

1/. Exhaust note (loud)
2/. Steering (light)
3/. Throttle (responsive)
4/. Power (high - it is a sports car after all)
5/. Economy (not applicable - except on the occasional long motorway trip)

I appreciate that the Drive Select option of 'Individual' would probably be the best but what specific setting within Individual will be available to me and which of the available settings would best deliver my above preferred balance.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## noname

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1122081
In your case, you'll have only engine,steering and exhaust.
Engine:
In comfort you the accelerator pedal is less responsive than dynamic that is immediate
Steering:
In comfort is soft and with less ratio, in dynamic is stiffer
Exhaust:
In comfort you don't have the fake sound inside the cabin and the exhaust valve tends to open less times than dynamic, in dynamic you have the fake sound and the valve open as soon as there is the need
In auto all these settings are managed by the car depending your driving style
Efficiency runs the car like comfort but with less power and the a/c with half power


----------



## Rumney

Thanks for the information ManuTT. It sounds like the best Drive Select setting for me would be Individual with the sub settings of Exhaust and Engine on Dynamic and the Steering on Comfort.

However, your reply raises another question - what do you mean by the fake sound inside the cabin? I haven't read anything that would generate any fake sounds. My understanding was that any enhanced sounds from selecting the Exhaust or Engine to Dynamic would be coming from the exhaust and would be the result exhaust valves opening.


----------



## Omychron

Rumney said:


> Thanks for the information ManuTT. It sounds like the best Drive Select setting for me would be Individual with the sub settings of Exhaust and Engine on Dynamic and the Steering on Comfort.
> 
> However, your reply raises another question - what do you mean by the fake sound inside the cabin? I haven't read anything that would generate any fake sounds. My understanding was that any enhanced sounds from selecting the Exhaust or Engine to Dynamic would be coming from the exhaust and would be the result exhaust valves opening.


In dynamic mode there is a sound actuator. Basically your engine sound is "enhanced" by a speaker.
I don't mind it, but some people go out of their way to disable it.


----------



## Mark Pred

The TTS is my third Audi (S3 and RS3) with Drive Select and it's only my opinion, but it's a button I rarely even press... you may as well set the car up once in Individual and that's it. I can honestly say I just don't touch it, Dynamic being the only setting I do dip into and that's rare, as I prefer to put it in S on the stick, which ups the cabin noise, changes the gearbox settings, etc and IMO, the car handles (a lot) better with the dampers in the softest setting...

Auto: default setting I guess, but the steering feel is unacceptable for me, so forget it unless you can live with it
Comfort: as above, but worse
Dynamic: yep, but not on a bumpy road or for 90% of driving with an S tronic, well unless you won't to burn fuel and show off to your mates all the time :lol: 
Economy: waste of space - the coasting leaves you with no engine braking, so you use the foot brake more, ergo, you use MORE fuel. I get better mpg with my Individual settings, was the same with my S3. Oh and the steering feel is again, limp wristed.

Individual: steering in Dynamic - the only setting where it feels close to bang on; Quattro in Auto; Exhaust - has to be Dynamic; Gearbox - Auto; Suspension - Comfort.

FYI, I average 32 to 38 on my 29 mile daily commute to work - mainly straight B roads, couple of 30mph through villages and 10 miles of A road/dual carriage way - all with the odd overtake and some faster stuff on the straights, hence the 32 to 38. Not bad for a 300bhp sports coupe...

Each to their own of course, but it's no coincidence that many people seem to have their car set-up as above. You'll just have to play around and see what you like :?


----------



## spooky_gnome

When you start the car does it remember the last drive select option, or does it default to a particular setting?


----------



## Mark Pred

spooky_gnome said:


> When you start the car does it remember the last drive select option, or does it default to a particular setting?


Stays in the setting you had when the engine was switched off. So mine will stay in Individual for the next two years... unlike the my iTunes library, which always go back to the first letter of the alphabet. Getting a bit sick of Ah-Ha... known fault BTW and I'm hoping Audi have some fix for me at the first service...


----------



## GavinE

Remembers the last setting and is associated per key.
So if you have multiple users with their own key, it will remember the last setting it was on when that key was used.


----------



## Rumney

Thanks for the explanation Omychron.

Artificial sound seems a bit naff to me (if you will pardon the pun) and a bit sad really. It's not how I want to listen to my exhaust note so I guess I will also have to figure out how to switch it off as I would rather the real sound from the exhaust only - good or bad. I know that my new (soon to be delivered) 2.0 TFSI manual won't match the sound of my current Boxster 2.9 6 cylinder but it does sound quite 'raspy' on the You Tube videos - here's hoping.

Thanks to all other members for their comments.


----------



## noname

spooky_gnome said:


> When you start the car does it remember the last drive select option, or does it default to a particular setting?


no, engine and the valve exhaust always return to comfort and the fake sound off, I didn't check for magnetic ride or quattro yet.


----------



## Omychron

Rumney said:


> Thanks for the explanation Omychron.
> 
> Artificial sound seems a bit naff to me (if you will pardon the pun) and a bit sad really. It's not how I want to listen to my exhaust note so I guess I will also have to figure out how to switch it off as I would rather the real sound from the exhaust only - good or bad. I know that my new (soon to be delivered) 2.0 TFSI manual won't match the sound of my current Boxster 2.9 6 cylinder but it does sound quite 'raspy' on the You Tube videos - here's hoping.
> 
> Thanks to all other members for their comments.


No problem!
If you don't mind fiddling around yourself, viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1086825 tells you how to change the actuator volume.
I believe it's also physically possible to disconnect it, but can't find the thread anymore. I'm sure ManuTT will know.


----------



## noname

Thanks for calling me!!
Best solution is with vag because the speaker is very hidden under the wipers where is the plastic part at the bottom of the windscreen and it's not so easy reach it.

And for the Audi drive select I confirm it keeps magnetic ride on after turned off the car


----------



## daddow

Mark Pred said:


> The TTS is my third Audi (S3 and RS3) with Drive Select and it's only my opinion, but it's a button I rarely even press... you may as well set the car up once in Individual and that's it. I can honestly say I just don't touch it, Dynamic being the only setting I do dip into and that's rare, as I prefer to put it in S on the stick, which ups the cabin noise, changes the gearbox settings, etc and IMO, the car handles (a lot) better with the dampers in the softest setting...
> 
> Auto: default setting I guess, but the steering feel is unacceptable for me, so forget it unless you can live with it
> Comfort: as above, but worse
> Dynamic: yep, but not on a bumpy road or for 90% of driving with an S tronic, well unless you won't to burn fuel and show off to your mates all the time :lol:
> Economy: waste of space - the coasting leaves you with no engine braking, so you use the foot brake more, ergo, you use MORE fuel. I get better mpg with my Individual settings, was the same with my S3. Oh and the steering feel is again, limp wristed.
> 
> Individual: steering in Dynamic - the only setting where it feels close to bang on; Quattro in Auto; Exhaust - has to be Dynamic; Gearbox - Auto; Suspension - Comfort.
> 
> FYI, I average 32 to 38 on my 29 mile daily commute to work - mainly straight B roads, couple of 30mph through villages and 10 miles of A road/dual carriage way - all with the odd overtake and some faster stuff on the straights, hence the 32 to 38. Not bad for a 300bhp sports coupe...
> 
> Each to their own of course, but it's no coincidence that many people seem to have their car set-up as above. You'll just have to play around and see what you like :?


I use the same setting but 32 to 38 mpg whow, 26 to 28 is around max for me.


----------



## EvilTed

daddow said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> The TTS is my third Audi (S3 and RS3) with Drive Select and it's only my opinion, but it's a button I rarely even press... you may as well set the car up once in Individual and that's it. I can honestly say I just don't touch it, Dynamic being the only setting I do dip into and that's rare, as I prefer to put it in S on the stick, which ups the cabin noise, changes the gearbox settings, etc and IMO, the car handles (a lot) better with the dampers in the softest setting...
> 
> Auto: default setting I guess, but the steering feel is unacceptable for me, so forget it unless you can live with it
> Comfort: as above, but worse
> Dynamic: yep, but not on a bumpy road or for 90% of driving with an S tronic, well unless you won't to burn fuel and show off to your mates all the time :lol:
> Economy: waste of space - the coasting leaves you with no engine braking, so you use the foot brake more, ergo, you use MORE fuel. I get better mpg with my Individual settings, was the same with my S3. Oh and the steering feel is again, limp wristed.
> 
> Individual: steering in Dynamic - the only setting where it feels close to bang on; Quattro in Auto; Exhaust - has to be Dynamic; Gearbox - Auto; Suspension - Comfort.
> 
> FYI, I average 32 to 38 on my 29 mile daily commute to work - mainly straight B roads, couple of 30mph through villages and 10 miles of A road/dual carriage way - all with the odd overtake and some faster stuff on the straights, hence the 32 to 38. Not bad for a 300bhp sports coupe...
> 
> Each to their own of course, but it's no coincidence that many people seem to have their car set-up as above. You'll just have to play around and see what you like :?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the same setting but 32 to 38 mpg whow, 26 to 28 is around max for me.
Click to expand...

Don't panic. I'm also 27 on the long term memory and I've never seen, on any journey, the short term memory higher than 33.


----------



## Reasty

ManuTT said:


> spooky_gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you start the car does it remember the last drive select option, or does it default to a particular setting?
> 
> 
> 
> no, engine and the valve exhaust always return to comfort and the fake sound off, I didn't check for magnetic ride or quattro yet.
Click to expand...

My exhaust stays on dynamic if I set it that way in individual it does not reset to comfort unless I change it, this is on a TTS


----------



## Toshiba

Yep, setting shouldn't reset or default back.


----------



## noname

You can also notice hearing the sound actuator, leave the car in dynamic and the day after put dynamic again and you'll hear the sound appears..that's why the car reset the settings.
Or if you're more expert, you can check any value with vag


----------



## Toshiba

I know my values.  
I also agree with a previous comment, the actuator is a bit OTT, but the fart noise on change is totally silly.


----------



## daddow

Reasty said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spooky_gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you start the car does it remember the last drive select option, or does it default to a particular setting?
> 
> 
> 
> no, engine and the valve exhaust always return to comfort and the fake sound off, I didn't check for magnetic ride or quattro yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My exhaust stays on dynamic if I set it that way in individual it does not reset to comfort unless I change it, this is on a TTS
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## GroundZeroUK

Right so I'm confused so are we saying if you have exhaust set to dynamic in individual the following day even if you don't change anything the car exhaust sound will change to comfort (even if in individual it still shows dynamic) and you have to switch from one setting and back again to re activate it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

exactly!
then you can try every day the feeling as soon as you start to drive..open the window, it's easy to hear the difference at low speeds and revs


----------



## GroundZeroUK

That's a bit annoying why did they decide to do that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

ah...don't know at all...but I agree with you!


----------



## Mark Pred

GroundZeroUK said:


> Right so I'm confused so are we saying if you have exhaust set to dynamic in individual the following day even if you don't change anything the car exhaust sound will change to comfort (even if in individual it still shows dynamic) and you have to switch from one setting and back again to re activate it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Permit me to clarify in plain English - what ever you have the car set with when you switch the engine off, will be the same when you switch the engine back on again. That's how my TTS works. It would drive me potty to have to reset everything every time I get in the car. So, here's my settings, programmed in 10 months ago and there when ever I start the car...










... and from today's commute back from work, here's the figures. Considering 10 minutes of the drive I was doing a good lick on a dual carriageway passing every vehicle in front of me and I had 5 mins of stop-start through a 30 zone, then one over take in a 50 zone (other car was crawling at 35)... well, you get the picture. Bit worrying people say they can't get past low 30's. My best so far was 42mpg on a 70 mile run out to the coast. Worst, about 15mpg when I was proving to my brother that my TTS was quicker than his new Focus RS, which it was by the way


----------



## Rumney

Mark Pred said:


> GroundZeroUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right so I'm confused so are we saying if you have exhaust set to dynamic in individual the following day even if you don't change anything the car exhaust sound will change to comfort (even if in individual it still shows dynamic) and you have to switch from one setting and back again to re activate it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Permit me to clarify in plain English - what ever you have the car set with when you switch the engine off, will be the same when you switch the engine back on again. That's how my TTS works. It would drive me potty to have to reset everything every time I get in the car. So, here's my settings, programmed in 10 months ago and there when ever I start the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and from today's commute back from work, here's the figures. Considering 10 minutes of the drive I was doing a good lick on a dual carriageway passing every vehicle in front of me and I had 5 mins of stop-start through a 30 zone, then one over take in a 50 zone (other car was crawling at 35)... well, you get the picture. Bit worrying people say they can't get past low 30's. My best so far was 42mpg on a 70 mile run out to the coast. Worst, about 15mpg when I was proving to my brother that my TTS was quicker than his new Focus RS, which is was by the way
Click to expand...

Thanks Mark Pred - your reply is clear and concise and very much as you would expect.


----------



## Toshiba

Mines the same, nothing resets.


----------



## Stanyer

Im pretty sure the setting look like they say the same but dont actually take affect unless you reselect them. It may say dynamic but is actually auto or comfort. I know if i switch my car off and leave it in dynamic. I dont have the fake cabin sound when i turn my car on again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

Stanyer said:


> Im pretty sure the setting look like they say the same but dont actually take affect unless you reselect them. It may say dynamic but is actually auto or comfort. I know if i switch my car off and leave it in dynamic. I dont have the fake cabin sound when i turn my car on again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1, but I'm tired to explain what, how, which, when and whatever everytime.. just turn off in dynamic, leave the car for a while because for short time it could really keeps the setting, then when you turn it on S in on the vc but if you select dynamic again the fake sound comes back
then, if a my17 or before keeps the setting, good!firsts TT and TTs don't


----------



## Mark Pred

ManuTT said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure the setting look like they say the same but dont actually take affect unless you reselect them. It may say dynamic but is actually auto or comfort. I know if i switch my car off and leave it in dynamic. I dont have the fake cabin sound when i turn my car on again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> +1, but I'm tired to explain what, how, which, when and whatever everytime.. just turn off in dynamic, leave the car for a while because for short time it could really keeps the setting, then when you turn it on S in on the vc but if you select dynamic again the fake sound comes back
> then, if a my17 or before keeps the setting, good!firsts TT and TTs don't
Click to expand...

No offence intended, but I don't understand a word of what you say there. It's not in any form of English I'm conversant with. I think posts like this just confuse people, but I do appreciate you're only trying to be helpful. Cheers.


----------



## noname

I think you're more English than me so, read again, with calm..and you'll understand!


----------



## Omychron

Mark Pred said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure the setting look like they say the same but dont actually take affect unless you reselect them. It may say dynamic but is actually auto or comfort. I know if i switch my car off and leave it in dynamic. I dont have the fake cabin sound when i turn my car on again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> +1, but I'm tired to explain what, how, which, when and whatever everytime.. just turn off in dynamic, leave the car for a while because for short time it could really keeps the setting, then when you turn it on S in on the vc but if you select dynamic again the fake sound comes back
> then, if a my17 or before keeps the setting, good!firsts TT and TTs don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offence intended, but I don't understand a word of what you say there. It's not in any form of English I'm conversant with. I think posts like this just confuse people, but I do appreciate you're only trying to be helpful. Cheers.
Click to expand...

I'm not a native English speaker, and understand fine. Try harder.

The point he's making, and which I can confirm too is that even when starting up the car after for example having left in dynamic, it won't be. 
The VC will say it is, but it isn't.
Test it yourself by reselecting dynamic mode in this case. You'll hear the obvious change in engine noise.


----------



## Stanyer

Omychron said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im pretty sure the setting look like they say the same but dont actually take affect unless you reselect them. It may say dynamic but is actually auto or comfort. I know if i switch my car off and leave it in dynamic. I dont have the fake cabin sound when i turn my car on again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> +1, but I'm tired to explain what, how, which, when and whatever everytime.. just turn off in dynamic, leave the car for a while because for short time it could really keeps the setting, then when you turn it on S in on the vc but if you select dynamic again the fake sound comes back
> then, if a my17 or before keeps the setting, good!firsts TT and TTs don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No offence intended, but I don't understand a word of what you say there. It's not in any form of English I'm conversant with. I think posts like this just confuse people, but I do appreciate you're only trying to be helpful. Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a native English speaker, and understand fine. Try harder.
> 
> The point he's making, and which I can confirm too is that even when starting up the car after for example having left in dynamic, it won't be.
> The VC will say it is, but it isn't.
> Test it yourself by reselecting dynamic mode in this case. You'll hear the obvious change in engine noise.
Click to expand...

Correct. Its not a problem its a press of a button when you get in the car. It takes about 2 seconds. You select dynamic. Turn car off. Car says dynamic. Really car is in auto. Press button to change to dynamic. Simple. I personally leave it in auto anyway. It would drive me mad driving in dynamic all the time. And there shouldnt even be a comfort its a bloody sports car  but each to there own

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

that's why I almost always leave it as it is in the morning...if I have to drive fast I just put in manual! very annoying..in theory drive select, if it's accessible like few years ago Audis, each setting can be set always to dynamic so to have any drive select status in dynamic or whats we want but with the result that we won't have to change every day the status


----------



## Reasty

So to clarify,is this also the case for individual mode? you have to unselect and re select individual mode to put the car back at the settings uve programmed in,even tho they actually stay the same on virtual cockpit,I think I need to test this today as that just doesn't seem right,I have an 2017 car so maybe this has been changed now and keeps its settings,I'll report back later.


----------



## Rumney

Rumney said:


> I know that this subject has been covered in many previous posts (believe me I have read them all) but I find the information confusing as it varies greatly depending on model and specification.
> 
> I am looking for a definitive description of changes that I can expect from the various Drive Select options for the specific model that I am currently awaiting delivery.
> 
> Model - Mk 3 (2017) TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI S-line manual (6 speed) transmission without Quattro, without Magnetic Ride and without S-line lowered suspension i.e. FWD manual with bog standard S-line suspension.
> 
> The current Drive Select Options are:
> 
> Auto:
> Comfort:
> Dynamic:
> Economy:
> Individual:
> 
> From previous posts it is evident, without Magnetic Ride, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on my suspension e.g. ride height, firmness etc. It is also evident, without S Tronic (automatic) transmission, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on the transmission e.g. at what speed/revs gears will be changed. Finally, without Quattro, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on torque distribution between the front/rear axles - this all makes complete sense and is fully accepted.
> 
> Seeing as my car has none of these options fitted I am looking to identify exactly what effect the various Drive Select option will have on my specific model build. For example on power output, throttle response, steering weight, exhaust note and economy.
> 
> I am specifically looking to achieve, in order of priority, a balance of:
> 
> 1/. Exhaust note (loud)
> 2/. Steering (light)
> 3/. Throttle (responsive)
> 4/. Power (high - it is a sports car after all)
> 5/. Economy (not applicable - except on the occasional long motorway trip)
> 
> I appreciate that the Drive Select option of 'Individual' would probably be the best but what specific setting within Individual will be available to me and which of the available settings would best deliver my above preferred balance.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks for all the advice guys but they raise a problem that I have with this forum.
As I read the various threads in the forum seeking answers to my many questions before eventually posting my original thread it became clear that many seemed eventually to go off at a tangent away from the threads original intent.
My original thread above is a prime example - I tried to be as specific as possible and sought specific answers to specific questions. I included details of my exact model so as to keep the thread and its replies focussed. There is an answer to my questions within the thread replies for which I am very grateful and which I hope will help other members with the same questions in the future. However, the thread replies also include comments on the effects on S Tronic, Mag Ride etc. all of which are completely irrelevant to my original question as I tried to make clear right from the start.
I completely appreciate that members are trying to help and enter the supportive spirit of this forum. I also understand that not all members will have English as their first language and that replies from those members may be more difficult to understand but are equally appreciated and helpful - I thank all members that replied for their help and support.
I believe that members should only contribute to a specific thread when they can offer an opinion that is relevant to that thread and not muddy the waters with off target comments. What happens is that one off target reply is received which is answered but the answer receives another off target reply and before we know it the original thread is lost in the fog created.
I hope that my comments are not seen as offensive or insulting as that is the last thing that I would wish. I am simply trying to rectify what I perceive is a specific problem with focus whilst retaining the important social and general interest areas of this great forum. There are, after all, plenty of threads that would benefit from generic replies as they are of a more general nature whilst retaining their relevance to the Mk3 TT.
In a nutshell, what I am trying to suggest for clarity and usefulness of this forum, is that where a member feels that they may be posting an off target reply that it would perhaps be better to consider starting a new thread in that specific area rather than confusing the current thread.


----------



## noname

Reasty said:


> So to clarify,is this also the case for individual mode? you have to unselect and re select individual mode to put the car back at the settings uve programmed in,even tho they actually stay the same on virtual cockpit,I think I need to test this today as that just doesn't seem right,I have an 2017 car so maybe this has been changed now and keeps its settings,I'll report back later.


Yeah I've considered that..maybe the my17 keeps the settings..but, until my16, checking with vag any option, everything back to comfort


----------



## Stanyer

Rumney said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that this subject has been covered in many previous posts (believe me I have read them all) but I find the information confusing as it varies greatly depending on model and specification.
> 
> I am looking for a definitive description of changes that I can expect from the various Drive Select options for the specific model that I am currently awaiting delivery.
> 
> Model - Mk 3 (2017) TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI S-line manual (6 speed) transmission without Quattro, without Magnetic Ride and without S-line lowered suspension i.e. FWD manual with bog standard S-line suspension.
> 
> The current Drive Select Options are:
> 
> Auto:
> Comfort:
> Dynamic:
> Economy:
> Individual:
> 
> From previous posts it is evident, without Magnetic Ride, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on my suspension e.g. ride height, firmness etc. It is also evident, without S Tronic (automatic) transmission, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on the transmission e.g. at what speed/revs gears will be changed. Finally, without Quattro, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on torque distribution between the front/rear axles - this all makes complete sense and is fully accepted.
> 
> Seeing as my car has none of these options fitted I am looking to identify exactly what effect the various Drive Select option will have on my specific model build. For example on power output, throttle response, steering weight, exhaust note and economy.
> 
> I am specifically looking to achieve, in order of priority, a balance of:
> 
> 1/. Exhaust note (loud)
> 2/. Steering (light)
> 3/. Throttle (responsive)
> 4/. Power (high - it is a sports car after all)
> 5/. Economy (not applicable - except on the occasional long motorway trip)
> 
> I appreciate that the Drive Select option of 'Individual' would probably be the best but what specific setting within Individual will be available to me and which of the available settings would best deliver my above preferred balance.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys but they raise a problem that I have with this forum.
> As I read the various threads in the forum seeking answers to my many questions before eventually posting my original thread it became clear that many seemed eventually to go off at a tangent away from the threads original intent.
> My original thread above is a prime example - I tried to be as specific as possible and sought specific answers to specific questions. I included details of my exact model so as to keep the thread and its replies focussed. There is an answer to my questions within the thread replies for which I am very grateful and which I hope will help other members with the same questions in the future. However, the thread replies also include comments on the effects on S Tronic, Mag Ride etc. all of which are completely irrelevant to my original question as I tried to make clear right from the start.
> I completely appreciate that members are trying to help and enter the supportive spirit of this forum. I also understand that not all members will have English as their first language and that replies from those members may be more difficult to understand but are equally appreciated and helpful - I thank all members that replied for their help and support.
> I believe that members should only contribute to a specific thread when they can offer an opinion that is relevant to that thread and not muddy the waters with off target comments. What happens is that one off target reply is received which is answered but the answer receives another off target reply and before we know it the original thread is lost in the fog created.
> I hope that my comments are not seen as offensive or insulting as that is the last thing that I would wish. I am simply trying to rectify what I perceive is a specific problem with focus whilst retaining the important social and general interest areas of this great forum. There are, after all, plenty of threads that would benefit from generic replies as they are of a more general nature whilst retaining their relevance to the Mk3 TT.
> In a nutshell, what I am trying to suggest for clarity and usefulness of this forum, is that where a member feels that they may be posting an off target reply that it would perhaps be better to consider starting a new thread in that specific area rather than confusing the current thread.
Click to expand...

Thats the beauty of a forum though, if every thread started by the OP was answered only specifically to the original poster then it would just be a Q&A this is a discussion of other TT owners who are trying to work out the drive select (although its pretty simple) and offering opinions and advice on the subject. Other owners do have mag ride and stronic, if you got your answer in the thread and someone else got theres too. Win win. If you just want a simple answer to your request call audi. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

ManuTT said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So to clarify,is this also the case for individual mode? you have to unselect and re select individual mode to put the car back at the settings uve programmed in,even tho they actually stay the same on virtual cockpit,I think I need to test this today as that just doesn't seem right,I have an 2017 car so maybe this has been changed now and keeps its settings,I'll report back later.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I've considered that..maybe the my17 keeps the settings..but, until my16, checking with vag any option, everything back to comfort
Click to expand...

I think the individual setting stores the select values ie quattro dynamic ect ect you just need to reselect the drive select option

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer

Rumney said:


> Rumney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that this subject has been covered in many previous posts (believe me I have read them all) but I find the information confusing as it varies greatly depending on model and specification.
> 
> I am looking for a definitive description of changes that I can expect from the various Drive Select options for the specific model that I am currently awaiting delivery.
> 
> Model - Mk 3 (2017) TT Roadster 2.0 TFSI S-line manual (6 speed) transmission without Quattro, without Magnetic Ride and without S-line lowered suspension i.e. FWD manual with bog standard S-line suspension.
> 
> The current Drive Select Options are:
> 
> Auto:
> Comfort:
> Dynamic:
> Economy:
> Individual:
> 
> From previous posts it is evident, without Magnetic Ride, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on my suspension e.g. ride height, firmness etc. It is also evident, without S Tronic (automatic) transmission, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on the transmission e.g. at what speed/revs gears will be changed. Finally, without Quattro, that none of the Drive Select options will have any effect on torque distribution between the front/rear axles - this all makes complete sense and is fully accepted.
> 
> Seeing as my car has none of these options fitted I am looking to identify exactly what effect the various Drive Select option will have on my specific model build. For example on power output, throttle response, steering weight, exhaust note and economy.
> 
> I am specifically looking to achieve, in order of priority, a balance of:
> 
> 1/. Exhaust note (loud)
> 2/. Steering (light)
> 3/. Throttle (responsive)
> 4/. Power (high - it is a sports car after all)
> 5/. Economy (not applicable - except on the occasional long motorway trip)
> 
> I appreciate that the Drive Select option of 'Individual' would probably be the best but what specific setting within Individual will be available to me and which of the available settings would best deliver my above preferred balance.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys but they raise a problem that I have with this forum.
> As I read the various threads in the forum seeking answers to my many questions before eventually posting my original thread it became clear that many seemed eventually to go off at a tangent away from the threads original intent.
> My original thread above is a prime example - I tried to be as specific as possible and sought specific answers to specific questions. I included details of my exact model so as to keep the thread and its replies focussed. There is an answer to my questions within the thread replies for which I am very grateful and which I hope will help other members with the same questions in the future. However, the thread replies also include comments on the effects on S Tronic, Mag Ride etc. all of which are completely irrelevant to my original question as I tried to make clear right from the start.
> I completely appreciate that members are trying to help and enter the supportive spirit of this forum. I also understand that not all members will have English as their first language and that replies from those members may be more difficult to understand but are equally appreciated and helpful - I thank all members that replied for their help and support.
> I believe that members should only contribute to a specific thread when they can offer an opinion that is relevant to that thread and not muddy the waters with off target comments. What happens is that one off target reply is received which is answered but the answer receives another off target reply and before we know it the original thread is lost in the fog created.
> I hope that my comments are not seen as offensive or insulting as that is the last thing that I would wish. I am simply trying to rectify what I perceive is a specific problem with focus whilst retaining the important social and general interest areas of this great forum. There are, after all, plenty of threads that would benefit from generic replies as they are of a more general nature whilst retaining their relevance to the Mk3 TT.
> In a nutshell, what I am trying to suggest for clarity and usefulness of this forum, is that where a member feels that they may be posting an off target reply that it would perhaps be better to consider starting a new thread in that specific area rather than confusing the current thread.
Click to expand...

i

And if you haven't found the answer just use individual mode

Engine:dynamic
Exhaust:dynamic
Steering comfort
Everything else: auto

Simple

Or just wait till you get the car and work it out yourself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname

I have another simple idea
Don't use drive select at all!
-disconnect the exhaust valve so always real sound
-using comfort you also don't have the fake sound
-the steering wheel is more true in comfort than in dynamic (try it and say it)
Put in manual and that's the dynamic mode without a button!


----------



## Stanyer

ManuTT said:


> I have another simple idea
> Don't use drive select at all!
> -disconnect the exhaust valve so always real sound
> -using comfort you also don't have the fake sound
> -the steering wheel is more true in comfort than in dynamic (try it and say it)
> Put in manual and that's the dynamic mode without a button!


+1

Does disconnecting the exhaust valve make any difference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumney

Thanks for not taking the 'hump' guys 

Your continue advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## noname

Yeah. An error in the engine unit, all pipes look the same (!!), bit more sound at low-mid revs (when normally the valve is closed or so)


----------



## Rumney

Can't ague with that Stayner - build starts 17/04/2017 so will hopefully have it by the end of May - I will play around with it then 

Thanks again.


----------



## TerryCTR

Isn't your long winded posted on how you feel the forum should run going off tangent in itself? There is a specific section for suggestions so please keep this on topic :wink:


----------



## Rumney

TerryCTR said:


> Isn't your long winded posted on how you feel the forum should run going off tangent in itself? There is a specific section for suggestions so please keep this on topic :wink:


Agreed - sorry if it was a bit "long winded" but I was only trying to make my point clear.

nb. I would have thought after yesterday's rugby result that a Scotsman might have been more tolerant of a suffering Welshman [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2

Rumney said:


> Thanks for not taking the 'hump' guys
> 
> Your continue advice is greatly appreciated


Whilst I understand your sentiments anyone else who has a query or is looking for some general info about Drive Select would have to start another thread just to cover their particular area of interest. This would result in numerous threads about every single point of interest relating to the TT which would make searching for answers much more difficult and would clog up the forum.
Its just like any normal discussion amongst a group of people - the matter in question will be addressed but inevitably associated (or sometimes irrelevant issues) will also crop up into the conversation.  
And as a result no doubt you and others have learnt something else about Drive Select that you hadn't thought about.


----------



## TerryCTR

:lol: I can't say that I was even aware they were playing, more a footy man and we all know Scotland is nothing to write home about how they perform!

Back on topic, I take delivery of my TTS Saturday and as Stanyer mentioned I reckon it's best to just try all settings and see what suits you best and then apply that in individual mode. From what I read mag ride is often too hard so your sorted with oem suspension and you will be able to dial in the steering, exhaust note as you see fit.


----------



## Rumney

TerryCTR said:


> :lol: I can't say that I was even aware they were playing, more a footy man and we all know Scotland is nothing to write home about how they perform!
> 
> Back on topic, I take delivery of my TTS Saturday and as Stanyer mentioned I reckon it's best to just try all settings and see what suits you best and then apply that in individual mode. From what I read mag ride is often too hard so your sorted with oem suspension and you will be able to dial in the steering, exhaust note as you see fit.


Good luck for Saturday :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark Pred

[/quote] I'm not a native English speaker, and understand fine. Try harder. The point he's making, and which I can confirm too is that even when starting up the car after for example having left in dynamic, it won't be. 
The VC will say it is, but it isn't.
Test it yourself by reselecting dynamic mode in this case. You'll hear the obvious change in engine noise.[/quote]

Thanks for translating. Yes, that's correct, I know that and to my mind it makes sense for Audi to have set the car up that way. But Individual stays 'as is' until you reprogram it, no matter how many times one switches the ignition on and off.

But try harder? Really? I'm fluent in four languages thank you, English being one of them :wink: but those Posts are just gobbledygook to me I'm afraid, then throw in the acronyms :?

-


----------



## KevC

I switched to economy mode on my way home yesterday and it was still in that mode when I got in this morning, coasted to the end of my road.

Haven't tested dynamic yet. Individual certainly seems to keep its settings.


----------



## migzy

I use individual pretty much most journeys, does the issue mean i have to select another option and then select individual again to get my preferred settings.

cheers

migzy


----------



## Omychron

migzy said:


> I use individual pretty much most journeys, does the issue mean i have to select another option and then select individual again to get my preferred settings.
> 
> cheers
> 
> migzy


If the car doesn't stay in the mode selected, reselecting works for me. No need to swap to another mode first.


----------



## noname

Yeah just select again the same


----------



## GroundZeroUK

ManuTT said:


> Yeah just select again the same


Tested this morning so I can vouch for above information when I got in car pressed drive select then clicked on individual (even though it was already selected) and soundaktor kicked in so the car does indeed revert to some default setting in the background the next time you start it. Very confusing I must say is this just a TT model thing or does it affect their whole fleet? Also Manu do you know any reason they decided to do this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis

So,
Are you saying that in Individual, the settings you have chosen revert to their default values until your reselect your choices?

Does it still display Individual in the rev counter?

Does this only apply to Individual as can Auto revert to a default form of Auto?


----------



## noname

GroundZeroUK said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah just select again the same
> 
> 
> 
> Tested this morning so I can vouch for above information when I got in car pressed drive select then clicked on individual (even though it was already selected) and soundaktor kicked in so the car does indeed revert to some default setting in the background the next time you start it. Very confusing I must say is this just a TT model thing or does it affect their whole fleet? Also Manu do you know any reason they decided to do this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

thanks for the try otherwise seems I'm crazy!
in theory, a faste method should be just press drive select button and wait few seconds without click on the actual status, the car should select it anyway like when you change status while driving..

drive select works this way for a comfort thing, to let the driver change setting depending the moment.
for sure, dynamic deactivated when you turn on the car for a safety reason, because engine, oil etc could be not at the right temperature (and so Audi avoid any problem!)


----------



## Rev

I don't notice any difference on my MY16 tts.

If I turn the car off in dynamic, then start it again, its still in dynamic (steering, mag-ride is the same etc), the only thing thats different is the gearbox is in comfort mode and not sport mode, which is understandable so the engine isn't stressed when cold.


----------



## Gren

Rev said:


> I don't notice any difference on my MY16 tts.
> 
> If I turn the car off in dynamic, then start it again, its still in dynamic (steering, mag-ride is the same etc), the only thing thats different is the gearbox is in comfort mode and not sport mode, which is understandable so the engine isn't stressed when cold.


Same here. Not touched drive select for the last year or so.

Everything on Dynamic apart from suspension on Comfort. Can't comment on the gearbox as I move the stick myself.


----------



## brittan

GroundZeroUK said:


> Tested this morning so I can vouch for above information when I got in car pressed drive select then clicked on individual (even though it was already selected) and soundaktor kicked in so the car does indeed revert to some default setting in the background the next time you start it. Very confusing I must say is this just a TT model thing or does it affect their whole fleet? Also Manu do you know any reason they decided to do this?


That has some similarity to the way the exhaust flap button in the RS works. It's separate from the Drive Select button and switches between 'exhaust sound normal' and 'exhaust sound sport'. If it's in Sport when I turn off the ignition then it reverts to Normal at the next start. 
The common theme seems to be "turn off the extra noise option at start up".


----------



## KevC

I can't replicate this at all. I'm not seeing any difference in reselecting the drive mode from the night before.


----------



## winrya

KevC said:


> I can't replicate this at all. I'm not seeing any difference in reselecting the drive mode from the night before.


mine is the same. Run in dynamic all the time and leave the gear box in normal drive mode and pull backwards for full sport when needed and across to manual when i fancy it. All cycling through modes does is put it back into sport gearbox which i can do by moving the box. Steering is still weighty, quattro feels the same, noise is the same.

If i leave in efficient mode and restart car it's still in efficient and still coasts.

Comfort is quiet and has light steering, again if i leave in that mode it starts again in that mode.

Same in individual mode.

Only reason it doesn't start the gearbox in sport mode when in dynamic is to protect as engine and transmission as it isn't warmed up


----------



## Toshiba

Maybe its a TTS thing :lol:


----------



## Jonny_C

Re-read thread several times & I just don't get it.

Mine (TTS) starts up exactly as left every time (exhaust setting & sound actuator, included, as far as I can tell). Whichever mode it's left in.


----------



## Omychron

Jonny_C said:


> Re-read thread several times & I just don't get it.
> 
> Mine (TTS) starts up exactly as left every time (exhaust setting & sound actuator, included, as far as I can tell). Whichever mode it's left in.


Perhaps because yours is more recent? Mine's from 2015, perhaps Audi found out about it and fixed it in later models?


----------



## Jonny_C

It's an August 2015, but had recent service including campaign updates:

91i9

96e1


----------



## TRTT

Stumbled across this old thread. Just in case anybody else by chance still this issue, I can confirm that:


- My 2015 TT *DID* reset the sound actuator (can't be sure about the exhaust flaps) overnight. In fact, it would also disable inconsistently when in idle mode from time to time. This happened as recently as up to 4 weeks ago although Audi Servicing was kept up to date

- My 2018 TTS *DOES NOT* reset the sound actuator on any occasion


----------



## BlackTipReefShark

so here's my two pees on this old thread

i can barely tell what auto actually does

been driving around in individual and going through the settings one at a time going from comfort to auto to dynamic, whilst leaving all other settings in comfort

steering- there's a clear difference between comfort and dynamic, tho between comfort and auto, barely noticeable

suspension- same as above

engine sound- same as above

quattro- hard to tell, maybe if ragging it the wet are on snow, but cant tell

with all other settings its bit lame, maybe having everything dynamic makes it a sort sum of all the parts thing that bring it alive

engine transmission- again hard to tell, obviously in S its noticeable, but if its tapped to D, to me its seems like comfort mode, again in auto i cant tell


----------



## Number86

Apart from when the engine is in s mode and comfort/dynamic suspension, I honestly can't tell the difference for any other settings.


----------



## andrianna

The label "Auto" is very misleading from Audi's side. It implies that something is handled "automatically". However it isn't. It's not like the auto mode will suddenly shift to Dynamic if you drive quickly or detect that you are on highway and need eco mode.

The part where the UI makes it look like you are still in your pre selected mode from yesterday (or last drive) but in reality you are back to "auto" is annoying. It's present on my 2015 model and no amount of VC or MMI update will change that.

Also for me it takes quite long time to be able to access the modes once I start the car for some reason...at least 30 seconds.


----------



## MrOCD

andrianna said:


> The label "Auto" is very misleading from Audi's side. It implies that something is handled "automatically". However it isn't. It's not like the auto mode will suddenly shift to Dynamic if you drive quickly or detect that you are on highway and need eco mode.
> 
> The part where the UI makes it look like you are still in your pre selected mode from yesterday (or last drive) but in reality you are back to "auto" is annoying. It's present on my 2015 model and no amount of VC or MMI update will change that.
> 
> Also for me it takes quite long time to be able to access the modes once I start the car for some reason...at least 30 seconds.


Last bit is due to firmware. Mine was the same till updated the VC and MMI.


----------



## andrianna

MrOCD said:


> Last bit is due to firmware. Mine was the same till updated the VC and MMI.


I had my MMI updated to 1339 version and I saw zero improvements in that regard. As for the firmware. I have an older gen VC and from what I gathered Audi never planned on making official updates to such old hardware.

I know that people here found ways around it but I dont want to risk bricking my car or paying for it. If Audi didnt make it available to update. Maybe there is a good reason behind it.


----------



## kevin#34

why Audì should spend money and manpower is the good reason...


----------



## andrianna

Well why they decided that every VC can be updated to 295 and beyond, apart from 1st gen. 790 is a strange reason. 

Still from what I heard, if you dont care about Android Auto or Apple CarPlay. There is no benefit to update it.


----------

